# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  COSMOTE

## Leonardo

Ρε παιδια, γιατι εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν κανουν δικτυο οπτικων ινων και χρησιμοποιουν ακομα ADSL/VDSL συνδεση;; 
Πληρωνω για εως 24Mbps και πιανω σταθερα 11. 
Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι ετσι ειναι το δικτυο στην περιοχη σου και οτι δεν γινεται να πιασεις παραπανω με τιποτα...
Εχει κανεις εμπειρια με Κοσμοτε;;; Ή καποιο προβλημα;;;

----------


## mikemtb

Φράγκα Έχεις? Περνάς οπτική ίνα από το κέντρο του Οτε μέχρι το σπίτι σου.  Σιγά τώρα για τίποτα τριψηφια ψωροχιλιαρικα... 
Β' επιλογή:  μετακομιζεις 
Γ' επιλογη: υπομονή για όταν και όποτε επεκταθεί το δίκτυο στην γειτονιά σου.

Τώρα Πόσο μακριά είσαι από το κέντρο του Οτε? Παίζει να είσαι 2 χιλιόμετρα κ βάλε 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

όπως έχει ξανά ειπωθεί σε άλλο θέμα, παντού στην Ελλάδα στα καφαο περνάνε οπτικές ίνες (αν δεν έχουν περάσει).
 ΑΛΛΑ.
για να βγάλουν τα λεφτά της επένδυσης (ΔΕΝ είναι καθαρή επένδυση ΟΤΕ) όσοι είναι adsl, και βρίσκονταν από παλιά στον χαλκό που πήγαινε στο κέντρο, προσπαθούν να τους κρατήσουν εκεί και μάλιστα παρατηρείτε και μερική ή και δραματική πτώση ταχύτητας, για να αναγκαστούν ή να τους ψήσουν να γυρίσουν σε vdsl. μέχρι το τέλος του 2018 ή του 2019 αν θυμάμαι καλά θα γυρίσουν όλοι υποχρεωτικά πάνω στις οπτικές ίνες στα καφαο. φυσικά από τα καφαο θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν χαλκό μέχρι του σπίτι μας εκτός από τις επόμενες περίπτωσης που θα βάλουν και οπτική ίνα  μέχρι και εκεί (fiber at home).
έτσι ήμουνα και εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα μέχρι που με γύρισαν στο καφαο στην οπτική (αλλά χωρίς να πάω σε VDSL ) και έχω τώρα ποια 24+ οπότε λίγο υπομονή( το πολύ δύο χρόνια   :Lol:   ).

Screenshot_2018-07-06 Speedport Entry 2i.png

το ξέρω ότι γράφει VDSL2 αλλά είμαι με πρόγραμμα adsl  για 24. φυσικά μου αλλάξανε το ρουτερ (το παλιό είχε κάποια προβλήματα και έχανε τα λαν του).

----------


## Leonardo

Δεν ξερω, αν ειναι στο χερι μου και φραγκα να ειχα δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να περασουν μονο σε μενα οπτικη ινα, μονο στο σπιτι μου... Αυτο δεν το φροντιζει η εταιρια ανα περιοχες;;; 
Σπουδαζα Βουλγαρια και τα τελευταια χρονια, δεν ξερω ποσο, αλλα οταν ηθελα να κανω συμβολαιο, πηρα τηλεφωνο, μου ειπαν θα στειλουμε 2 τεχνικους να σου συνεσουν το ιντερνετ. Μονο ιντερνετ επελεξα. Μου εστειλαν τις επομενες μερες τους τεχνικους και μεσω ενος κουτιου που υπηρχε κατω στη εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας, κουμπωσαν ενα καλωδιο Ethernet, το τραβηξαν μεχρι το μπαλκονι, στον 4ο οροφο και απο το μπαλκονι, το περασαν μεσα στο σπιτι σε ενα ρουτερ δικης μου επιλογης (ειχα ενα linksys) που το σουφρωσα απο τη δουλεια μου και πληρωνα μονο  ιντερνετ. 24 ειχα και επιανα 20-22 δεν θυμαμαι... Παντως ηταν πολυ καλη. Μονο με 7-8 ευρω το μηνα, χωρις επιπλεον παγια, χωρις επιπλεον χρεωσεις οπως εδω. Μονο ταυτοτητα δινεις και το συμβολαιο το υπογραφεις σπιτι σου εκεινη την ωρα που στο συνδεουν... και οταν αποφοιτησα, δεν πηγα καν στο καταστημα να διακοψω το συμβολαιο. Μεσω μειλ το διεκοψα και αν καποια στιγμη ξαναπαω με ενα τηλ. μου το ξανα ενεργοποιουν.
Πολλοι Ελληνες που τους λεω εχω σπουδασει εκει, ακουω τα χειροτερα σχολια, αλλα πιστεψτε με, σε μερικα πραγματα ειναι καλυτεροι απο εδω. Δεν θελω να υποστηριξω ή να θιξω καποια χωρα.. Απλα το λεω συγκριτικα... 
Σημερα μιλησα με εναν υπαλληλο της κοσμοτε και μου ειπε οτι δεν γινεται να παει παραπανω και δεν ξερω αν γινεται να κανω καποια συμφωνια με αυτη που εχω...δηλαδη 11 πιανω, 11 να πληρωνω. Ξερω αυτο που ζηταω μπορει να ακουγετε παραλογο, αλλα ποτε δεν ξες... Μετα εχω την επιλογη να παω σε 4αρα. Ή 4αρα ή 24αρα μπορω να εχω στο συμβολαιο. Απο την αρχη ηξερα οτι με αυτη την καλωδιωση του κτηριου μου, δηλαδη την παλια οτι δεν θα πιασω τοσο. Ισως να μην μπορουν να μεταφερουν μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων... Δεν ξερω και πολλα πραγματα για τα  δικτυα.

----------


## lepouras

τα καλώδια του κτηρίου σου είναι το λιγότερο. εφόσον είσαι σε χαλκό από το καφαο μέχρι το κέντρο τότε ανάλογα με την απόσταση πέφτει η ταχύτητα. εγώ είχα με το ζόρι 8. στο χωριό μου που έχει περάσει η οπτική ίνα εδώ και 7-8 χρόνια (ΠΑΝΤΑ μιλάμε μέχρι το καφάο και όχι στο σπίτι) έχουν 18-20+.
 αυτό που σου λέει ο τεχνικός έτσι είναι. εφόσον σου φτάνει 11 δεν μπορείς να πας σε άλλο πακέτο αλλά θα θεωρείτε 24. σε όποια εταιρία και να πας τα ίδια θα σου πει. μόνο αν πας για VDSL τότε αν υπάρχει καφαο στην περιοχή με οπτική μόνο τότε θα έχεις διαφορά. 
μην αρχίζουμε για τις άλλες χώρες γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ.
οι ίδιες εταιρίες που έξω έχουν άλλη πολιτική και προσφέρουν άλλα εδώ παίζουν σύμφωνα με την εδώ αγορά γιατί τους συμφέρει.
οπότε ας αφήσουμε τα έξω και ας παραμείνει η συζήτηση για εδώ.

----------


## Leonardo

Ναι, εννοειτε.. αλλα το ειπα ως μετρο συγκρισης, οχι για κατι αλλο... Εδω μονο να μας ρουφανε με το καλαμακι σιγα σιγα ξερουνε... Τεσπα. 
Δηλαδη, αυτη τωρα που εχω ειναι ADSL; Σε οποια εταιρια και να παω μεχρι 11 μπορει να πιασω με χαλκο;; Αν ειχε οπτικη θα μου το ελεγαν, αλλα θα ρωτησω για να σιγουρευτω. Απλα, εγω νομιζα, εκτος του οτι πεφτει η ταχυτητα λογω της αποστασης, οτι φταει και η καλωδιωση, τα καλωδια, που ας πουμε ασχετα με το ποσο ταχυτητα εχεις, μπορουν να μεταφερουν λιγοτερο ογκο δεδομενων σε σχεση με οπτικη ινα.. για ογκο μιλαω, οχι για ταχυτητα. Μια σκεψη εκανα. Δεν ξερω απο δικτυα.

----------


## mikemtb

Όγκος δεδομένων = ταχύτητα * χρονος

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Στις συγκρισεις με αλλες χωρες ας ληφθει υπ οψιν οτι η χωρα μας ειναι νησιωτικη , Πολυνησια για την ακριβεια ,συν ορεινη ως επι το πλειστον.
Οι παντες δικαιουνται και πρεπει να εχουν τηλεπικοινωνιες  και ο πιο μικρος οικισμος .
Τα τελευταια χρονια μπηκε και εξτρα φορος σε καθε τηλεφωνικη σταθερη συνδεση , πλεον του υψηλου φπα 24%.
Θα παρει πολλα χρονια για να φτασει  η οπτικη ινα στη κατοικια ,στο γραφειο , επιχειρηση κτλπ .
Οταν ομως η καμπινα οπτικων ινων φτασει στα 100  μετρα απο το χωρο μας , ειναι Πολιτισμος , η μερα με τη νυχτα απο  ενα ζευγος χαλκου ( αυτα τα 2 καλωδιακια ) που εχει
να διατρεξει 2 Km μεχρι το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα 11 ειναι το max , σε οσο καλη κατασταση και να ειναι τα καλωδιακια .
Με την καμπινα στα 100 μετρα  ,πεταμε ,δηλ μια συνδεση vdsl πενηνταρα  ειναι επαρκης,  για να εχουμε και iptv και 2 σμαρτ να ενημερωνονται και 2  πισι να σερφαρουν.
Οσον αφορα  του  φορους  , ολο και γερναμε  , δηλ  συνταξεις  ..δαπανες υγειας .. προνοιας ...   δεν βλεπω  φως   , υπομονη επ αοριστον.

----------


## Leonardo

Εγω πιστευω θα χειροτερεψουν. Για την ωρα ομως χειροτερευουν... Εαν ειχε χαμηλους φορους η χωρα, οι επιχειρησεις θα πηγαιναν καλα, ο κοσμος θα ηταν καλυτερα με τα χρηματα του, η οικονομια της χωρας θα αυξανοταν... οπως για παραδειγμα Βουλγαρια, Ρουμανια κ.α. χωρες που εχουν χαμηλο ΦΠΑ και ολοι πηγαινουν να ζησουν εκει πλεον, ανοιγουν εστιατορια, μαγαζια, αλλες επιχειρησεις, οι νεολαια πηγαινει για σπουδες, γεροι πανε να ζησουν με τις συνταξεις τους εκει επειδη μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τα εξοδα τους και πολλα αλλα, που δεν θελω να τα πω επειδη θα βγω εκτος θεματος. Οποιος εχει ζησει ξερει παντως...

Αρα, περιμενω απαντηση τωρα απο την Κοσμοτε. Προφανως, θα αλλαξω πακετο απο 24αρα σε 4αρα, διαφορετικα αν γινεται (που δεν νομιζω) να πληρωνω για αυτην που πιανω.. βεβαια αυτο δεν γινεται νομιζω, αλλα ποτε δεν ξες...Ελλαδα εισαι.  :Lol:

----------


## nepomuk

εκδήλωση για την ενεργοποίηση της πρώτης σύνδεσης οπτικής ίνας στο σπίτι από τον ΟΤΕ.

Για την επίτευξη συμμετρικών και υψηλών ταχυτήτων ευρυζωνικότητας ως 1Gbps, το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής, Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης υλοποιεί τη δράση «Superfast Broadband» για την επιδότηση της σύνδεσης νοικοκυριών και επιτηδευματιών στο διαδίκτυο σε υπερυψηλή ταχύτητα. Από το σύνδεσμο www.sfbb.gr μπορούν να αντληθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πρόγραμμα, ενώ από τον ίδιο ιστότοπο μπορεί να αποκτηθεί και το ειδικό κουπόνι επιδότησης.

https://satleo.gr/news/11314-%CF%83%...BF%CF%84%CE%B5

----------


## nepomuk

Εγκαινιάστηκε το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι το σπίτι, της Vodafone στο Βύρωνα

 				by Christine Kitsati 				13 Jul 2018

_H Vodafone παρουσίασε επίσημα χθες σε εκδήλωση στο Βύρωνα, το πρώτο μεγάλης κλίμακας δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μέχρι το σπίτι (Fiber To The Home - FTTH) στη χώρα. Διατίθεται εμπορικά σε οικιακούς και εταιρικούς πελάτες.
_................................
*Vodafone Fiber Ready Arena στο Βύρωνα* Η Vodafone εγκαινίασε επίσης το *Vodafone* *Fiber* *Ready* *Arena*, τον *πρώτο πολυχώρο υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων στην Ελλάδα*, που λειτουργεί στο *Βύρωνα*  και είναι διαθέσιμος δωρεάν σε πολίτες και επαγγελματίες προκειμένου να  γνωρίσουν την εμπειρία του FTTH δικτύου. Εκεί, οι κάτοικοι θα έχουν την  ευκαιρία *για τους επόμενους τρεις μήνες* να δουν από  κοντά τις δυνατότητες των δικτύων υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων, αλλά και να  απολαύσουν δωρεάν εφαρμογές και υπηρεσίες νέας γενιάς, οι οποίες  στηρίζονται σε δίκτυα FTTH.

https://www.digitallife.gr/egkainias...o-vyrona-84941

----------

